# Marriott Lifetime Platinum Elite



## jme (Dec 19, 2013)

after a recent stay at Hilton Head, I finally attained Marriott's Lifetime Platinum Elite Status.  I know, big whoop.  

We had close to 3 million points (2 million required), but just upped our "nights stayed" to 755 (750 required), so, over the hump. 

We did that with almost zero business stays (I'm not "required" to travel in my profession) so they were 99% vacation stays or other type pleasure trips---extended family visits, college football games, weekends wherever, etc., etc). 

Just wondering, are there any more Lifetime Platinum Elites out there in TUG land, and if so, what have you noticed, if anything, in reception at stays?  I'm sure they're not offering anything more than regular Platinum Elites in the way of perks, but just curious what the experience has been. To my knowledge, there are no perks other than always being a Lifetime PE.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am not Lifetime Platinum, but my understanding is that you are recognized as Platinum status. Lifetime status really doesn't mean anything except that you don't have to continue to renew each year on elite night credits. As far as perks, you would have the same perks as a regular non lifetime Platinum member.


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 19, 2013)

good evening....

will let you know in 10 nights!!!!:whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## sjsharkie (Dec 19, 2013)

jme said:


> Just wondering, are there any more Lifetime Platinum Elites out there in TUG land, and if so, what have you noticed, if anything, in reception at stays?  I'm sure they're not offering anything more than regular Platinum Elites in the way of perks, but just curious what the experience has been. To my knowledge, there are no perks other than always being a Lifetime PE.



No difference other than a different MR card -- the lifetime card does not have a valid thru date as do the regular MR Plat cards.

-ryan


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 19, 2013)

jme said:


> after a recent stay at Hilton Head, I finally attained Marriott's Lifetime Platinum Elite Status.  I know, big whoop.
> 
> We had close to 3 million points (2 million required), but just upped our "nights stayed" to 755 (750 required), so, over the hump.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the lifetime of the "Program" club.  As others have stated already, no differences other than the membership card.  Lifetime Status is not even displayed on your own account information.

Been LPLT since status level inception, that was well over 3000 paid nights ago. 

IMHO, the best benefit (real achievement) to MR LPLT is that you can go over to Hilton, Starwood, and Fairmont and achieve the same level in their respective programs without having to worry about Marriott anymore.

FT


----------



## golf4hrs (Dec 19, 2013)

This may or may not be a true benefit but it works.  My wife (who is not platinum) uses my status and shows my LPT card on her individual business stays at Marriott.  I ordered a duplicate card just for this purpose.  She usually gets an upgraded room and receives the platinum arrival gift, no questions asked.  

If you ever check-in at Marriott Ko'Olina, please remember all the different platinum gift choices.  Here is my previous post on this subject and their dollar value.  I would be interested in what other MVCI resorts in Hawaii do at check-in.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1487125&postcount=7


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 19, 2013)

Bingo.

I will be lifetime platinum next year without a lot of effort and then it's time to move on.  I love my Marriott brand, but not too much to switch.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hate to tell you but a few months ago MKO changed the gifts.  It is now only 500 MR points or an unlimited drink cup for 2013.  

They used to have a $25 credit to longboards also.  That was the best in my mind after I got 4 unlimited drink cups.  Now I have a bunch of drink cups that will expire in 11 days.  Hope they keep the drink cup option open next year.


----------



## golf4hrs (Dec 19, 2013)

I recently checked-in at Marriott Ko'Olina on 11/28 and they were out of stock of unlimited mugs for several weeks, according to the front desk manager.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 19, 2013)

Congratulations on lifetime platinum Marty I personally thinks its a big deal. I don't know about others but I get upgrades 99% of the time and like the bonus points so I love being platinum and look forward to becoming lifetime in 2 years or so as I now have 598 after accumulating 87 this year.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 20, 2013)

golf4hrs said:


> I recently checked-in at Marriott Ko'Olina on 11/28 and they were out of stock of unlimited mugs for several weeks, according to the front desk manager.



I am here right now.  They are giving away the 2014 cups for Platinum gifts about 2 weeks ago.  If you are still here let's get together for a drink.  I am in Kona tower right now.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 20, 2013)

I achieved lifetime platinum earlier this year.  I have over 8 million lifetime MR points but only recently reached 750 nights.  Before they went back to counting timeshare stays a few years ago, I was Silver and had been as high as Gold only once despite having over 5 million lifetime points.  

You will note that I said "went back" to counting timeshare stays because they actually did count them for at least a couple of years way back in the day.  Then they counted only your own owner stays, not II trades or getaways.  It went away at some point with no notification that I ever was aware of.

To me, one of the nice perks of Platinum status with Marriott (not limited to lifetime plats) is the reciprocal arrangement that now gives us Silver elite status  with United.  Elites on United are eligible for free upgrades on award tickets if they have the United Explorer Visa card.  I don't know of any other airline that gives upgrades like this on coach award tickets.


----------



## JimC (Dec 20, 2013)

Reached lifetime platinum status earlier this year.  I have noticed for past couple of years that they see our points balance and nights, because I get very nice comments when I check in.  Even with the changes I do not personally like, I enjoy staying at Marriott properties.  It is nice to know you will be well taken care of while on the road.  And they consistently deliver on that expectation.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 21, 2013)

If domestic Marriotts treated plat members the way int'l locations do then everyone would be trying to get lifetime plat because then its truly a tremendous value.

When I was in Shanghai JW Marriott I received an amazing top floor corner unit overlooking that amazing city and they had awesome food in the concierge for breakfast and dinner, and free wine and beer in the evening which I took advantage several nights. After working 12 hour days it was a very nice way to end the night without having to go out to eat and have a few beers.


----------



## mav (Dec 21, 2013)

I am not a LIFETIME  Marriott rewards member, but I always get the  most amazing upgrades at both Marriott AND Hilton in Europe and the Middle East, rather then the USA.  Go figure. And GREAT FOOD!


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 22, 2013)

We should be aware that in Asia all the top end hotels extend these benefits to their valued guests. It is a feature of the business model. Obviously there is a different busines model in the USA.


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 22, 2013)

good morning....

Currently at 747..only 3 nights away!!!!:whoopie:

will keep you posted...


----------



## dvc_john (Dec 22, 2013)

I guess I'm the exception. 
I have more than enough nights (830), but nowhere near enough points.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 22, 2013)

I get most of my points via the Chase Marriott Visa.  I get a free night each year which pays for the annual fee.  If you spend a lot of money on any credit card you can accumulate rewards/awards/miles very quickly.



dvc_john said:


> I guess I'm the exception.
> I have more than enough nights (830), but nowhere near enough points.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 22, 2013)

Marriott Rewards like many similar membership programs today are no longer considered "Loyalty Programs".  They have unfortunately been morphed into Groupon like discount programs.

*There is no loyalty to a program when it doesn't require you to use any of its products/services to attain rewards and discounts*.

Loyalty comes from delivering a consistent quality product/vacation experience that motivates consumers to become repeat and happy customers.  The product/service creates the loyalty.

These programs although very popular and successful because of their intended broad appeal, tend to have an unintended consequence in alienating some of its most loyal Elite Level customers.

I can draw on a recent experience as an analogy in alienation.  I booked a business class ticket to London using my AA frequent flyer miles.  Took me a lot of "In the seat" flying (about 6 month's worth) and Executive Platinum status to score that ticket and route in the busy summer travel season.

To make my point, the guy sitting next to me, *He scored the seat by simply using a MasterCard enrollment bonus plus a few months of spends.*

Now I know there is a cult of people who all they do is use credit card initiation bonuses as a revolving door to getting free products/services and then dumping the cards for others who offer better signup bonuses.  Some have even written books and sell them on-line on how to use these methods to get free stuff. The internet is littered with such self ordained Gurus of travel.

The age of loyalty appears to be dead to these folks!

That's why when we speak of the Value of MR Points or Elite Status in the program the concept of loyalty has been lost.

I guess that's why when I turned LPLT, I somehow expected something more than what I was already accustomed to receiving.  Maybe that was my mistake, but the loyalty piece has been lost somewhere in the journey to LPLT over the years.

The quality of the product remains an attraction but not the same as before.

FT


----------



## mav (Dec 22, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> We should be aware that in Asia all the top end hotels extend these benefits to their valued guests. It is a feature of the business model. Obviously there is a different busines model in the USA.



  I mean I am not a LIFETIME Platinum or Gold. I was just Gold until I hit Platinum about 2 months ago.  I have many more nights to hit LIFETIME status. BUT with just reg. Gold at BOTH  Hilton AND  Marriott I am given VERY nice upgrades in Europe and the Middle East.  In the Middle east both Hilton and Marriott are EXTREMELY fine indeed   And when they send a welcome gift it is REALLY NICE!!


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 22, 2013)

FT, to your point, I think that all of the hotels and airlines started what amounts to a bidding war for loyalty.  It ends up watering down the effort required to get that status from what used to be a very small number of customers who reach the highest elite status.  

At the end of the day I do stick with Marriott because of the brand.  I travel about 20-30 days a year for work and probably stay in a Marriott property about 80% of the time.  I like what Marriott gives their customers and what I receive for hitting the number of nights required each year.  My timeshares give me another 21-28 nights a year and the card gives me the rest.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 23, 2013)

For me, anyway, the watered down programs still get my loyalty. 

I am lifetime Platinum with AA and I seldom fly any other carrier because I get free bags, upgrades and other perks. 

I am Executive with national and seldom rent elsewhere because I get free rentals (which are great for one way rentals!) and upgrades (pay for mid size, pick any car off the Executive Aisle). 

I am Platinum with Marriott and Diamond with Hilton. Get free breakfasts, occasional upgrades, and good treatment so I seldom book elsewhere.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Dec 23, 2013)

*New Loyalty Program - Blood Loyalty*

I found a new Marriott Loyalty Program this year - Blood!  Our daughter is in the hotel and restaurant major in school and started an internship at the local Marriott Hotel.  For all of you who love your MOD discount codes, you might understand how addicting the associate and parents discount rates are.

Daughter is planning weekend escapes to the Ritz Carlton in Toronto or the J.W. Marriott in Grand Rapids just for the exhilaration of the 60% to 80% discounts.  We are now "Super Loyal" to Marriott and looking for my first Platinum Elite card to arrive next week.

You me I get an all you can drink cup next month when I check in to my-vacation club?


----------



## LilMsFoodie (Dec 24, 2013)

My late husband was awarded lifetime platinum status in January 2004.   He was one of the very first Marriott "Marquis" members.   He was ill at the time and the only time I remember him being able to use it was in September 2004.  We had an emergency evacuation for hurricane Ivan and were given a very nice suite at the JW in Orlando.  My husband died in our room the morning after we arrived.  

I won't go into details, but the hotel manager transferred that lifetime platinum to me shortly after.  I didn't use it much as my travels weren't always to a place where the Marriott would be my first choice.   I did use reward points once for a weekend at the Marco Island Marriott (not Crystal Shores) and was given the Presidential suite on the top floor.  That was the only time that happened, but I felt I got prime locations any time I stayed.   Two years ago I got a gold rewards card and last year I was downgraded to silver or whatever it's called.  Could care less as we prefer small independent hotels now...I am fond of Klimpton and some international small affiliated hotels.   It was very nice while it lasted.   Much better wine bottle gift and usually a note and fruit basket from the manager and once the sommelier at the Doral restaurant brought an amazing bottle to my table, complements of the manager.  

I'm curious what kind of perks will continue to be offered.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 24, 2013)

LilMsFoodie said:


> My late husband was awarded lifetime platinum status in January 2004.   He was one of the very first Marriott "Marquis" members.   He was ill at the time and the only time I remember him being able to use it was in September 2004.  We had an emergency evacuation for hurricane Ivan and were given a very nice suite at the JW in Orlando.  My husband died in our room the morning after we arrived.
> 
> I won't go into details, but the hotel manager transferred that lifetime platinum to me shortly after.  I didn't use it much as my travels weren't always to a place where the Marriott would be my first choice.   I did use reward points once for a weekend at the Marco Island Marriott (not Crystal Shores) and was given the Presidential suite on the top floor.  That was the only time that happened, but I felt I got prime locations any time I stayed.   Two years ago I got a gold rewards card and last year I was downgraded to silver or whatever it's called.  Could care less as we prefer small independent hotels now...I am fond of Klimpton and some international small affiliated hotels.   It was very nice while it lasted.   Much better wine bottle gift and usually a note and fruit basket from the manager and once the sommelier at the Doral restaurant brought an amazing bottle to my table, complements of the manager.
> 
> I'm curious what kind of perks will continue to be offered.



Thank you for sharing.  I also think Kimpton hotels are very nice.  The times I have stayed there, they have given us very personal service.

FT


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 25, 2013)

LilMsFoodie said:


> My late husband was awarded *lifetime platinum* status in January 2004.   He was one of the very first Marriott "Marquis" members.......the hotel manager *transferred that lifetime platinum to me* shortly after.  I didn't use it much as my travels weren't always to a place where the Marriott would be my first choice.....Two years ago I got a gold rewards card and *last year I was downgraded* to silver or whatever it's called.



They gave you *lifetime* platinum status and then downgraded you several years later?


----------



## LilMsFoodie (Dec 25, 2013)

Boca Boy,  I was told it was lifetime when it was transferred to me.   When the downgrades to my status started I called Nevada and was told that the general manager at the GW in Orlando had retired and the new GM did not want it carried.  There must have been some sort of special tagging to the number that I was not aware of.  I was irritated at first but then decided it freed me to stop thinking about Marriott and points.  I use the DC club and it suits me for short getaways.  Other than that, I stay elsewhere most of the time.


----------



## rthib (Dec 25, 2013)

I reached lifetime platinum a while back, but have not had to use it as I continue to reach the level about Platinum.

Nice to know that when I don't travel as much that the lowest I will go is Platinum.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 25, 2013)

LilMsFoodie said:


> Boca Boy,  I was told it was lifetime when it was transferred to me.   When the downgrades to my status started I called Nevada and was told that the general manager at the GW in Orlando had retired and the new GM did not want it carried.  There must have been some sort of special tagging to the number that I was not aware of.  I was irritated at first but then decided it freed me to stop thinking about Marriott and points.  I use the DC club and it suits me for short getaways.  Other than that, I stay elsewhere most of the time.



Sounds like the GM may have granted something that he was not supposed to do.  Nevertheless, I am surprised Marriott did not continue to honor it.  You are very gracious...I'm not sure I would have been so understanding.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 25, 2013)

rthib said:


> I reached lifetime platinum a while back, but have not had to use it as I continue to reach the level about Platinum.
> 
> Nice to know that when I don't travel as much that the lowest I will go is Platinum.



I have been a Platinum Premier for over 10 years and have not really experienced any difference in service or experience different than Platinum benefits.

I really don't care about special phone numbers.  I rarely call to speak to a customer service agent.  Calling the property directly usually gets me better results 99% of the time.

FT


----------



## ccpinternational (Dec 26, 2013)

As a platinum elite or life time platinum eliet you classified as P6 in their computer when you check in. 

However, each year the headquarter will select some life time platinum with highest spending as Super Platinum or X4 in their computer. 

I learned this from a friend who works at Marriott Asia Pacific. 

As the other said here, as a platinum elite you do not get much in North America, but in Asia Pacific you get a lot more perks such as upgrade to suites if it is available.......


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 26, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I really don't care about special phone numbers.  I rarely call to speak to a customer service agent.  Calling the property directly usually gets me better results 99% of the time.


That's certainly been my experience as well (with multiple hotel chains).  I've had probably half a dozen times when I've needed to ask for something special (guaranteed elite availability, cancelling less than 24 hours out, getting prices corrected, etc.).  None of those calls to the special elite lines have ever resulted in getting what I was asking for.  Most of the calls directly to the hotel have resulted in quick, easy resolutions.

Rental car elite hotlines are even more pathetic.  The only elite lines that really seem to be empowered and willing to help are airline ones.


----------



## rthib (Dec 27, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I have been a Platinum Premier for over 10 years and have not really experienced any difference in service or experience different than Platinum benefits.
> 
> I really don't care about special phone numbers.  I rarely call to speak to a customer service agent.  Calling the property directly usually gets me better results 99% of the time.
> 
> FT



I have good luck when I reach the actual line (about half the it me you can tell you were routed to the regular elite group .)

Have had hotels gm mind changed and when something went wrong on an award trip for my daughter, got a call from Mr. Marriott secretary following up on things.

But for the most part PP is nothing special other getting a laugh at the "gift" each year.


----------



## dmharris (Dec 27, 2013)

I have been a Marriott Rewards member for more years than I care to divulge!  My membership number starts with 000-xxx-xxx.  Some years ago, Bill Marriott sent me a letter informing me that I'd been given Lifetime Platinum status.  I think I was in the first pool of members to get it when they devised the status.  I love it!  I always get upgraded, on the concierge level if there is one, free breakfasts and the hors d'oeuvres and desserts later in the day.  I get bonus points for every stay and I never have to worry about 'will I get enough stays to qualify for platinum' ever again!  

Recently I wanted an upgrade of my upgrade and they gave me an executive suite which made my husband and I both happy as he wanted a sofa to watch football on a Sunday afternoon and I wanted to be away from it, so there was separation for that time.  And this was one of my free nights for one of their promotions I'd earned, so we weren't paying anything!  We've had top floor penthouse suites complete with conference/dining tables.  The staff always is very sincerely polite and appreciative of my loyalty.  

When I check into a timeshare, as an exchanger, I don't get special privileges other than 500 extra points and a thank you.  That is fine with me as I believe owners should be given the white glove treatment first.


----------



## fleming4 (Dec 28, 2013)

*How do you find your total points number?*

Sorry for the dumb question, but how do I find the total number of points I've earned? The total nights earned since I joined the MR program are easily visible on the accounts overview page, but despite clicking around, I can't seem to find the total points I've earned. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 28, 2013)

fleming4 said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but how do I find the total number of points I've earned? The total nights earned since I joined the MR program are easily visible on the accounts overview page, but despite clicking around, I can't seem to find the total points I've earned. Thank you in advance for your help.



You have to call Marriott Rewards, the old phone call. This information is not available online.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 28, 2013)

dmharris said:


> I have been a Marriott Rewards member for more years than I care to divulge!  My membership number starts with 000-xxx-xxx.  Some years ago, Bill Marriott sent me a letter informing me that I'd been given Lifetime Platinum status.  I think I was in the first pool of members to get it when they devised the status.



I actually joined the old Marriott Marquis program when it began, have a MR number 000-5xx-xxx and received a similar letter regarding Lifetime status several years ago. Although I was never a true road warrior, I was loyal to Marriott. It was much easier to remain loyal when Courtyards were far superior to other mid-range hotels and had convenient locations. 

Most of the benefits to platinum membership have disappeared in the past few years:
-BOGO's
-Dinner for 2 certificates
-Marriott Checks special awards
-Frequent suite upgrades
-Complimentary drinks in CL (now drinks are often priced higher than in bar)
-Recognition at check-in
-Great value for 110k MR points that I could receive for my Royal Palms week (7 nights at any resort, free air tickets for 2, Hertz car for a week)
-Platinum amenity (esp. Merlot and cheese at check-in)

Additionally, the Courtyard brand has been ruined. Although I still find most properties and employees to be excellent overall, I am much more open to competitive options. My lifetime platinum enables me to choose the best hotel in an area without worrying about maintaining status.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 28, 2013)

Superchief said:


> I actually joined the old Marriott Marquis program when it began, have a MR number 000-5xx-xxx and received a similar letter regarding Lifetime status several years ago. Although I was never a true road warrior, I was loyal to Marriott. It was much easier to remain loyal when Courtyards were far superior to other mid-range hotels and had convenient locations.
> 
> Most of the benefits to platinum membership have disappeared in the past few years:
> -BOGO's
> ...



100% AGREE!

For those of us who have been around to see all these benefits vanish, its pretty depressing.  The program is no where near to what it used to be.

Getting rid of the $1,000 Marriott Checks was the single biggest blow to my Platinum Premier Status.  The best benefits to Platinum are all but gone.

FT


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 30, 2013)

Superchief said:


> -Recognition at check-in


They still do this.  Sometimes.  Probably 3 out of 4 stays at Marriott, they recognize my status.  Sometimes, they the clerk even says "Wow, you spend a lot of time in hotels!"


----------



## larryallen (Dec 30, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> You have to call Marriott Rewards, the old phone call. This information is not available online.



You can also email the elite email addy and they'll reply same day with your number of nights/points.


----------

